# Dario Argento's Dracula 3-D



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh my dear lord! Snorio is at it again...this time, he brings his ham-fisted approach to film making in yet another adaptation of the Bram Stoker classic. Read on for this unbelievable bit of nauseating news:

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15184


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I haven't watched most of his films after the dreadful _Phantom of the Opera_ in 1998. I did remember liking _Jenifer_ though and then when I re-watched it last Halloween, was horrified at how much of it was unwatchable. And, because of the hype, I did buy _Mother of Tears_. It's holding up better than _Jenifer_ but it's still pretty ghastly.

The guy's lost his master's touch for sure. I fear what they call him "Grandfather" of. Like they say Lucio Fulci was the "Grandfather of Gore." Argento + technology is not a good combination. The CGI in _The Stendhal Syndrome_ was downright painful. So I'll bet this new project will be a snore. Just like my remake policy, I'd rather trust reviews of his features after _Phantom_ than see them for myself. I prefer to remember my Argento as nearly flawless but sensitive and passionate guy who, prior to _Phantom_ only made one genuine mistake in horror and thrillers: 1970's _Cat o' Nine Tails_.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Well said!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Thank you!

I swear that just made my day.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Well once I saw this post I rushed to it to add my opinion, being an Argento/Fulci fan, but you pretty much drove a stake through the heart of it! I totally agree.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I'm still warming up to Fulci ... and I saw my first Fulci flick 10 years ago. 
Definitely an acquired taste.

*Great* signature, by the way. I haven't seen the whole movie since I was a kid and I never got that line.


----------

